# Monedas con Premium VI: Pandas



## fff (8 Ene 2012)

*Pandas*.
¿Qué es un panda? Pues es una moneda de plata de 1 onza (con matices) que *China *saca cada año desde 1983.

*Caracterísiticas*:

Años 1983-1985
27 gr 900 de plata
38.6 mm
Tirada de 10000 unidades

No hay panda de 1986 ni 1988

Año 1987 
925 de plata
40 mm
31.22 Grams 1oz

Años 1989 en adelante
999 de plata
40 mm
31.22 Grams 1oz

Hay varias fábricas que acuñan los pandas, pero estas no imprimen su origen. Sin embargo este origen
es reconocible ya que las monedas llevan pequeños detalles que se distinguen entre sí. Esta característica hace que completar
una colección de pandas con todas sus variaciones sea más complejo que coleccionar una sola moneda por año.
La dificultad añadida con los pandas chinos es que la flasificacion de estas monedas es un hecho. El valor de premium que llevan 
algunas, sea por tirada, sea por dificultad hace que se puedan pagar a precio de oro.
El anverso siempre lleva el templo del cielo, con el nombre en chino de la RPC, con el año.
Todos los pandas son diferentes excepto el 2001 y el 2002 que comparten diseño.
El facial de esta moneda son 10 yuanes.
Los pandas se rigen por una cotización diaria.

Es una colección interesante, que consta hasta la fecha de unas 50 monedas y que diremos que es 'complicada y cara', comparada con el resto claro.

Ventajas:
-Colección *inversión*.

Desventajas:
-*Falsificación*: muchas.
-Incompletitud: Finita pero dificil de acabar.
-No es una colección para principiantes.

He consultado varias páginas y los datos que vienen son contradictorios, por eso Agradeceria a los coleccionistas y los expertos que pudieran ir añadiendo detalles...

Fotos aqui Silver Panda Coins


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Ene 2012)

Yo no diria que hay muchas falsificaciones. Existen sobretodo en oro por motivos evidentes, pero si nos ponemos a generalizar mira esto:

Wholesale Free shipping 5 PCS/Lot 1OZ GOLD CLAD 2011 $50 AMERICAN EAGLE Copy Coin

Y tampoco es correcto decir que hay muchas aguilas falsas, precisaria que el 99% de lo que compres en "paginas chinas", es falso, pero no tienen la culpa los pobres pandas, la tiene el comprador "buscachollos" por comprar en sitios de dudosa confianza.

Otro ejemplo con Maples de plata, y tampoco es correcto afirmar que hay "muchas".

La copia revestida 2011 de la moneda del envío 5 PCS/Lot Elizabeth II de la plata canadiense libre de la hoja

Y un claro ejemplo de mierda que circula por eBay, El lingote freeshipping al por mayor bars .999 de la bandera americana se platea muy bien plateó 1 onza troy, y tampoco es correcto decir que de la totalidad de lingotes muchos son falsos.

Mas que advertir que hay muchos pandas falsos, advertiria que hay muchos sitios de dudosa confianza que ofrecen cualquier tipo de material por debajo del precio de mercado y en el 100% (+-0.00001 de error) es un fraude.

Por ejemplo, tienes hasta papel de impresora OEM, creo que esta todo dicho.
Supply/Wholesale/Stock Products/OEM/ODM /High Quality/Low Price /Copy Paper


----------



## Atanor (8 Ene 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Gamusino30. Para mi los pandas son la mejor inversión en bullion con premium. Cada año miles de chinos se incorporan a comprar pandas, además de ser preciosas.


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Ene 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Gamusino30. Para mi los pandas son la mejor inversión en bullion con premium. Cada año miles de chinos se incorporan a comprar pandas, además de ser preciosas.



Al menos sacamos algo en claro, hace falta un hilo para hablar de "falsificaciones mas comunes en monedas bullion". Toma nota fff, te cedemos la apertura de un hilo en el que tenga cabida toda la información sobre copias de monedas. Ahi si que nos podemos poner las botas con los pandas y sus "defectos", pero aqui no es conveniente generalizar sobre esa maravillosa moneda.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (8 Ene 2012)

Años 1983-1985
27 gr 900 de plata
38.6 mm
Tirada de 10000 unidades

No hay panda de 1986 ni 1989

Años 1987 en adelante
999 de plata
40 mm
31.22 Grams 1oz

-hola fff, no soy entendido en pandas (lo justo) pero creo que hay una equivocación ya que yo tengo un panda de *1989* y estoy 100 x 100 seguro que es autentica, (quizas quisieras poner otra fecha)

Sobre todo gracias por tu información aportada sobre las monedas bullion


nota: el panda de 1989 esta en venta en este foro gracias.


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Ene 2012)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Años 1983-1985
> 27 gr 900 de plata
> 38.6 mm
> Tirada de 10000 unidades
> ...



Aqui tienes la confirmacion de 1989.

China Silver Panda Coins

Anverso






Reverso


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2012)

Sí, por partes;

Correcto, teneis razón, se me ha ido el dedo, y el que no existe es el de 1988, y si el 1989.

Las falsificaciones me refiero a que no es fácil su distinción. Vas y te compras el Lobo de las Wildlife, y sabes seguro que es bueno. Te compras la Libertad y sabes que es buena. Te compras un panda, y te cuesta 2 o 3 veces más, con lo que su premium es más alto y es más goloso para los falsificadores. No pretendia amilanar a posibles compradores, pero es cierto que es la moneda bullion más falsificable por excelencia...

corregido :


----------



## asqueado (8 Ene 2012)

Yo quisiera decir que los años que no se acuñaron estas monedas fueron en 1986 y 1988.
Durante los años 2001 y 2002 tuvieron el mismo dibujo.
En el año 2009 acuñaron una celebrando el aniversario
Yo comence la coleccion en el año 1989, que por cierto tengo dos unidades de este año, hasta el 2011, ambas inclusive, durante los primeros años se acuñaron muy pocos ejemplares, aparte de tener menor peso y medida.
Junto a la misma tengo tambien algunos ejemplares como un Dragon 3 Unicornios diferentes y un Pavo Real, dignas de tener y con valor facial de 10 yuangs, igual que las monedas de Panda, solo me queda presentaros mi coleccion
















.


----------



## andreu (8 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Aqui tienes la confirmacion de 1989.
> 
> China Silver Panda Coins
> 
> ...



Para gamusino:

Hay un error (ha puesto media moneda panda 1989).

Y efectivamente hay menos Pandacoinfake de lo que se dice (en la mitologia de calle). Solo recordar que en China, la falsificación de moneda papel-metal ( esta castigada con la pena de muerte) y los chinos son MUY SERIOS "para sus cosas".

En China tienen 3 mint (equivale fabrica moneda de España).

Acuñan 2 tipo "base" de panda :

- Los de uso interno para China
- Los que se envian al exterior
en oro,plata.

luego existen las variantes- "tema de libro" sin duda pues es extenso para los pocos años de acuñación de esta bullion.

Las mint chinas SACAN cada año muchas y variadas colecciones (son unos artesanos realmente habiles)- en ocasiones "autentica orfebreria en moneda"

Como bien saben en la tradición oriental esta muy inclucado el amor a los metales.


Para fff : 

SERIA CONVENIENTE SI LE PARECE que distinga claramente que son monedas de plata
para NO DAR LUGAR A EQUIVOCOS -pues en oro,las acuñaciones son distintas.



La última moda son 12 Figuras (creo recordar que era ese el nº) con los signos de zodiaco chino en metal noble - "hubo tortas en las sucursales bancarias para conseguirlos"-.


----------



## tonypower (8 Ene 2012)

Esto es una broma no? Que se me escapa? jajajaj

http://www.ebay.es/itm/150720484756


----------



## asqueado (8 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Sí, por partes;
> 
> Correcto, teneis razón, se me ha ido el dedo, y el que no existe es el de 1988, y si el 1989.
> 
> ...



Sobre la falsificacion de los pandas, recuerdo que pusieron un hilo, alla por mayo del 2010, aqui esta

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...das-chinos-falsos-ver-quien-se-fia-ahora.html


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Ene 2012)

andreu dijo:


> Para gamusino:
> 
> *Hay un error (ha puesto media moneda panda 1989).*



¿Te refieres al reverso? Es exactamente igual al de la foto, solo varia el año.


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Ene 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> Esto es una broma no? Que se me escapa? jajajaj
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/150720484756



No es coña no. Y ese vendedor es de total confianza.


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Sobre la falsificacion de los pandas, recuerdo que pusieron un hilo, alla por mayo del 2010, aqui esta
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...das-chinos-falsos-ver-quien-se-fia-ahora.html



Ya lo dijo fem



femstore dijo:


> http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280496329581&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Ahora los hacen con facial y todo..increible
> ...



Con que pese 30 gramos deberia bastar para identificarla rapidamente.

Y como dijo fem en su siguiente mensaje



> femstore dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo he sido el primer sorprendido :XX:
> > No conocía bullion falso con tanta perfección.* Pero visto lo visto, también hay eagles, koalas, ...etc.....*



Si poneis que hay mucha falsificacion en pandas debeis hacer lo propio con todas las monedas, seria lo justo.


----------



## Atanor (8 Ene 2012)

¿Alguien sabe cuando salen los del 2012?


----------



## asqueado (8 Ene 2012)

Hay que comprar en sitio de confianza, y calibre y peso, pero en todas la monedas.




.


----------



## Robespierre (8 Ene 2012)

¿Qué es del tal fem? He leído hilos y comentarios suyos de hace mucho pero ya no está..


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Si poneis que hay mucha falsificacion en pandas debeis hacer lo propio con todas las monedas, seria lo justo.



El problema son las tiradas y lo deseados que son. El panda del 2011 vale unos 32 euos. Ese no creo que tenga una falsificacion como el panda del 2000 que está sobre los 300 euros. "Sale a cuenta" falsificar el del 2000. Además hay variaciones, con lo cual, ayuda a que la falsificacion "cuele" un poco más.

Sí, podria haber falsificacion de todas las monedas bullion, pero las que salen mas a cuenta son los pandas sin lugar a dudas. Quizás pronto veamos falsificaciones de las lunares o de las onzas más caras...


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Ene 2012)

Robespierre dijo:


> ¿Qué es del tal fem? He leído hilos y comentarios suyos de hace mucho pero ya no está..



Acabo de leerme el hilo entero, ya ni me acordaba de lo que me gustaba leerle ... menuda pena que se marchase, tenia mucha conocimiento que compartir.


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Ene 2012)

Bueno, tan solo un par de apuntes:

Los primeros pandas se emiten en formato de onza española. La onza española son 27 gramos y fue usada como medida estandar de moneda desde el siglo XVII en casi todo el mundo. Los siguientes pandas lo sacan en onza en fino de 28.28 gr que es el tipo de onza que usaban los ingleses. Posteriormente se han pasado a la onza troy que es la medida internacional que se usa hoy en dia 31.1 gr.

Sobre falsificaciones de pandas hay de todos los sabores y colores. Algunas estan realmente bien hechas, pero me han recomendado sobre todo fijarse en las escaleras y la puerta del palacio del reverso de la moneda. Mucho mas no os puedo decir porque nunca me ha dado mucho por los pandas, la verdad.

Por otro lado, creo recordar que los pandas los emite la mint de Emporium Hamburg, pero no estoy seguro. Seguro estoy que emiten los elefantes de Somalia y las Aguilas de Andorra, pero con los pandas me suena pero no puedo asegurarlo.

Y sobre Fem, pues fue un forero que se dedicaba a tema de monedas, especialmente a temas de coleccion. Tenia muchos contactos y muchos conocimientos, pero no llevaba bien las discusiones. Tuvo varios enfrentamientos en el foro con varios foreros e incluso hubo tema de denuncias por en medio y demas y desaparecio. Monto su negocio sobre inversiones (Podeis buscar los hilos sobre el Femstore Investment Bank) pero nunca mas se supo. Me consta que hay foreros a los que les dejo pillada pasta y que luego no sirvio la mercancia acordada, pero en mi caso personal yo hice una transaccion con el de una moneda y fue perfecta. Luego inicio una historia para conseguir las monedas de 100 y 250 euros de oro de Francia del año 2010 y luego dejo a todo el mundo con las ganas y sin monedas.


----------



## Platón (8 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Acabo de leerme el hilo entero, ya ni me acordaba de lo que me gustaba leerle ... menuda pena que se marchase, tenia mucha conocimiento que compartir.



cosas que pasan, de este foro han invitado a marcharse a gente que realmente valía la pena...lo mejor es entrar a vender y poco más, como hacen otros aunque sea disfrazados.

¿alguien tiene disponible alguna colección panda standar 1989-2011 por menos de 2500 euros?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Ene 2012)

muy buenos estos hilos sobre monedas de inversión.

sobre pandas y fakes, en esta página se pueden ver las cópias vs los originales.

Gold and Silver Pandas Counterfeits and Fakes


----------



## fff (9 Ene 2012)

Platón dijo:


> cosas que pasan, de este foro han invitado a marcharse a gente que realmente valía la pena...lo mejor es entrar a vender y poco más, como hacen otros aunque sea disfrazados.
> 
> ¿alguien tiene disponible alguna colección panda standar 1989-2011 por menos de 2500 euros?



Hombre sr. Platon, no diga vd estas cosas... Es cierto que hay 'gente', por llamarla así, que lo único que hace es trolear, que no tiene modales... pero es que la cantidad de tontos en este mundo es muy alta... 
Le invito a que reconsidere su postura ya que según tengo entendido es vd muy apreciado por gente veterana en este foro; y la idea es que todos nos aprovechemos de la sinergia de nuestros conocimientos, pues llegado el punto de inflexión, más que los metales o latunes, el conocimiento será lo único que nos pueda llevar a capear mejor el temporal.

Y la pregunta es buena. Que consideramos colección panda standard? Sin variaciones? Con las variaciones de la misma mint? sin importar?


----------



## bentox (9 Ene 2012)

Añadir que los pandas disponen hasta de un libro solo para ellos...

Gold and Silver Panda Buyers Guide

Que por cierto estoy mirando a ver si lo encuentro a un precio decente

asqueado por cierto tus imagenes de los pandas han desaparecido...


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Sí, por partes;
> 
> Correcto, teneis razón, se me ha ido el dedo, y el que no existe es el de 1988, y si el 1989.
> 
> ...



El otro día compré yo un Panda de 1998 (1 onza) en un puesto de vendedores de monedas de mi ciudad por 16 euros y me pareció demasiado barato.
Cuando llegué a casa y lo saqué de su cajita me di cuenta que pesaba menos de lo normal. Luego comprové que era falso. La réplica era muy parecida al original, el peso ya desfasaba.
El próximo día ire a descambiarlo.


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> El otro día compré yo un Panda de 1998 (1 onza) en un puesto de vendedores de monedas de mi ciudad por 16 euros y me pareció demasiado barato.
> Cuando llegué a casa y lo saqué de su cajita me di cuenta que pesaba menos de lo normal. Luego comprové que era falso. La réplica era muy parecida al original, el peso ya desfasaba.
> El próximo día ire a descambiarlo.



Me parece que no compraste un panda moneda y si un panda round.
Tiene valor facial 10 Yuan? A que no?


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Me parece que no compraste un panda moneda y si un panda round.
> Tiene valor facial 10 Yuan? A que no?



Pues no pone nada de 10 yuan en la moneda. Como no me se todas las monedas de memoria pensé que podría ser buena, la próxima vez tendré más cuidado...
Eso sí, hoy mismo he comprado en una tienda 3 kookaburras de 1990, 1991 y 1992 a 25 euros cada una y estas si que son buenas. Las he visto relucientes y me las he adjudicado 
También he visto 3 pandas de los primeros años pero estas ya valían 30 euros cada una. Si sigue subiendo la plata igual me paso por la tienda y me las agencio.


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> Pues no pone nada de 10 yuan en la moneda. Como no me se todas las monedas de memoria pensé que podría ser buena, la próxima vez tendré más cuidado...
> Eso sí, hoy mismo he comprado en una tienda 3 kookaburras de 1990, 1991 y 1992 a 25 euros cada una y estas si que son buenas. Las he visto relucientes y me las he adjudicado
> También he visto 3 pandas de los primeros años pero estas ya valían 30 euros cada una. Si sigue subiendo la plata igual me paso por la tienda y me las agencio.



Joder menuda baratura. Revísalas a ver porque me parecen demasiado baratas, sobremanera la del 90:
Kookaburra 1990 - Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium

Por cierto los Pandas eran otro regalo, suponiendo que fueran originales.


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Joder menuda baratura. Revísalas a ver porque me parecen demasiado baratas, sobremanera la del 90:
> Kookaburra 1990 - Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium
> 
> Por cierto los Pandas eran otro regalo, suponiendo que fueran originales.



Sí son buenas si, las he mirado bien en internet y son identicas, pesan lo que tienen que pesar y además me fio de la tienda donde las he comprado. No es donde compre el panda ese xD
El precio de la web que has puesto me parece un poco desproporcionado pero 60 euros más o menos si que puede valer.
También tenía un par de monedas de oro con valor numismático a 39 euros el gramo de oro puro que creo que no esta mal. Tiene buenos precios pero no me sobra la pasta como para comprarle todo lo que tiene...
Pero volveré, eso seguro


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> Eso sí, hoy mismo he comprado en una tienda 3 kookaburras de 1990, 1991 y 1992 a 25 euros cada una y estas si que son buenas. Las he visto relucientes y me las he adjudicado
> También he visto 3 pandas de los primeros años pero estas ya valían 30 euros cada una. Si sigue subiendo la plata igual me paso por la tienda y me las agencio.



No quiero aguarte la fiesta, pero relucientes? de los años 90 deberian todas tener tono... más porque han estado en un recipiente abierto

pandas de los primeros años a 30 euros? deben ser rounds o falsas...


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> No quiero aguarte la fiesta, pero relucientes? de los años 90 deberian todas tener tono... más porque han estado en un recipiente abierto
> 
> pandas de los primeros años a 30 euros? deben ser rounds o falsas...



Pues yo la veo en perfecto estado la verdad... 
Y los pandas juraría que son buenos.


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

Los años de los pandas son 1989, 1990 y 1991. Pensé que eran de los primeros. Fallo mio.


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2012)

Los pandas de esos años a ese precio:
-son un chollo
-son rounds
-son falsos

vigila...


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Los pandas de esos años a ese precio:
> -son un chollo
> -son rounds
> -son falsos
> ...



Y las kookas no? 
Porque en ese caso me gustaría saber dónde es por si puedo ir yo también


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2012)

Los kookas a 25 euros me parecen de escandalo... me extraña que el vendedor no los hubiera actualizado. Que ademas no tengan tono, me extraña un monton...


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Y las kookas no?
> Porque en ese caso me gustaría saber dónde es por si puedo ir yo también



Ya lo siento pero sólo le quedaban esos 3, y pandas también y me parece que me los voy a comprar uno de estos días. En cuanto los compre (si no se los han llevado) subo una foto y judgais vosotros mismos


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

No se si se aprecian bien...


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2012)

No parecen malas. 
Dan la talla y el peso? Te los vendieron encapsulados hermeticamente? Hay alguna marca que ponga P20? Te fias de quien te los vendio?


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> No parecen malas.
> Dan la talla y el peso? Te los vendieron encapsulados hermeticamente? Hay alguna marca que ponga P20? Te fias de quien te los vendio?



La talla y el peso sí. Me las han vendido en un plastico perfectamente cerrado de estos cuadrados donde suelen guardar monedas antiguas. Lo de P20 no se que es, en la moneda no lo veo. Y si que me fio de quien me las vendió. Si no fueran buenas es que a él también le engañaron cuando las compró y no lo sabe.
Sólo me faltaría hacerle la prueba de que es plata pura y cuando vaya a la tienda a comprar unas cápsulas para guardarlas igual le digo que me lo mire, pero vamos, que estoy tranquilo.


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

Pues si son buenas menudo chollo! ¿No son muy gordas?

Hoy por la tarde me he acercado a una numismática de la ciudad y me dice que no tiene nada que según le llegan se le agotan y que como mucho algún Panda 2011 a 50 euros aprox.

y que las 2012 aún no han salido... ya ya claro.


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Pues si son buenas menudo chollo! ¿No son muy gordas?



En la foto da la impresión que si pero son igual de gordas que otras onzas que tengo buenas.
Si mañana compro los pandas subo las fotos.


----------



## necho (11 Ene 2012)

Las del 2012 no sé si habrán salido de China ya. Pero en Alemania aún no hay señales de ellas ::


----------



## Junior666 (12 Ene 2012)

El peso y tamaño son buenos


----------



## duval81 (12 Ene 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> El peso y tamaño son buenos



Pues mi más sincera enhorabuena!! Chollazo has encontrado.
Esos pandas a cápsula ya.


----------



## Junior666 (12 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Pues mi más sincera enhorabuena!! Chollazo has encontrado.
> Esos pandas a cápsula ya.



Gracias! 
A ver si ahorro un poco y vuelvo por la tienda.


----------



## duval81 (12 Ene 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> Gracias!
> A ver si ahorro un poco y vuelvo por la tienda.



Se me olvidó comentarlo antes. Para que veas cuan buen precio es, ayer fui a una numismática de mi ciudad (lo comenté en otro post) y me dijo que a lo mejor me podía conseguir alguno del 2011 y que el precio rondaría los 50 euros.
Así que ya ves...


----------



## fff (12 Ene 2012)

Sinceramente, no lo comprendo. Toodo el mundo sabe que esas monedas no valen 30 euros sino mucho más... un numismático no sabe lo que vende cuando vive de eso?


----------



## Junior666 (12 Ene 2012)

Me supongo que las compraría hace tiempo por menos y no tenía el precio actualizado.
Estuvimos habando un rato y me dijo que cuando era joven estaba al tanto de todos los tipos de monedas pero que ahora no lo seguía mucho. Todas las monedas que tenía eran de años antiguos, onzas nuevas de estos últimos años no tenía ni una, no creo que compre ahora para vender. Es una tienda de antiguedades, de echo todas las monedas las tiene guardadas, no están a la vista al público.
Es una pena que yo no entienda mucho de monedas, porque seguro que tiene más chollos como ese o mejores...


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2012)

entonces felicidades, has encontrado un chollo


----------



## saile (13 Ene 2012)

Yo tengo un Panda del 1992 que compro mi madre a un numismático que la conocia, como que nos hacia la colección de sellos a mi i a mi hermano, desde que nací, en 1983. Pues este se paso por donde trabajaba mi madre i se lo ofreció. Ella le compro 2 piezas, a unas 1000 pts cree recordar. 

No le puedo hacer la prueba de peso, ya que viene encapsulado i ademas en un plástico hermético. Lo he comparado con los que venden en otras webs, i parece verdadero.

Pensáis que podría ser falso?
Alguien con más edad y experiencia los compraba en esa época? recordáis si los vendían con la cápsula y el plástico?

No se como colgar las fotos...


Gracias !!


----------



## mk73 (13 Ene 2012)

saile dijo:


> Yo tengo un Panda del 1992 que compro mi madre a un numismático que la conocia, como que nos hacia la colección de sellos a mi i a mi hermano, desde que nací, en 1983. Pues este se paso por donde trabajaba mi madre i se lo ofreció. Ella le compro 2 piezas, a unas 1000 pts cree recordar.
> 
> No le puedo hacer la prueba de peso, ya que viene encapsulado i ademas en un plástico hermético. Lo he comparado con los que venden en otras webs, i parece verdadero.
> 
> ...




yo los compre en esa epoca e iban en capsula y plastico; no creo que sean falsos


----------



## Junior666 (13 Ene 2012)

saile dijo:


> Yo tengo un Panda del 1992 que compro mi madre a un numismático que la conocia, como que nos hacia la colección de sellos a mi i a mi hermano, desde que nací, en 1983. Pues este se paso por donde trabajaba mi madre i se lo ofreció. Ella le compro 2 piezas, a unas 1000 pts cree recordar.
> 
> No le puedo hacer la prueba de peso, ya que viene encapsulado i ademas en un plástico hermético. Lo he comparado con los que venden en otras webs, i parece verdadero.
> 
> ...



Si las compro en 1992 me supongo que serán buenas, ya que hace 20 años la onza de plata rondaba las 500 pesetas, el precio que pagó por cada una. El precio es bueno, me supongo que el panda será bueno también.


----------



## Junior666 (14 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Se me olvidó comentarlo antes. Para que veas cuan buen precio es, ayer fui a una numismática de mi ciudad (lo comenté en otro post) y me dijo que a lo mejor me podía conseguir alguno del 2011 y que el precio rondaría los 50 euros.
> Así que ya ves...



El Verano pasado compre 7 pandas del 2010, 2 por 24€, 1 por 26€ y otros 4 por 28€.
Mirando en internet ahora mismo no encuentro de ese año por menos de 45 euros y sólo han pasado 2 años. Demasiado rápido suben los precios. O las compras cuando salen o olvidate...


----------



## bentox (14 Ene 2012)

asqueado puedes mirar que le pasa a las imagenes de los pandas? no se ven 

gracias


----------



## macalu (17 Ene 2012)

Excelente coleccion,debe ser de lo mejorcito incluso mas cara q los canguros,creo q es un poco cara,cada moneda sale a una media de 117 euros
por cierto hay alguna moneda privy en los pandas?
saludos


----------



## Junior666 (18 Ene 2012)

Me parece demasiado cara viendo que faltan los primeros años...


----------



## macalu (18 Ene 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> Me parece demasiado cara viendo que faltan los primeros años...



ok muchas gracias
saludos


----------



## Junior666 (18 Ene 2012)

No dudo que con el tiempo se vaya a revalorizar pero creo que en este momento comprando los pandas por separado de todos esos años se puede conseguir más barato.


----------



## macalu (18 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues si es una buena colección aunque faltan 4 años pero se puede decir que la colección esta completa; los Pandos de los años 1983 a 1985 y la del año 1987 no están, pero son monedas carisimas, asi que bien puede decirse que son todas las que están pero no son todas las que son.
> 
> Que yo sepa Privy no hay en Pandas; aunque con certeza no lo puedo afirmar.



Gracias amigo,se agradece la info
saludos


----------



## bentox (18 Ene 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> No dudo que con el tiempo se vaya a revalorizar pero creo que en este momento comprando los pandas por separado de todos esos años se puede conseguir más barato.



posiblemente se pueda conseguir más barato...Pero si la compras de golpe te evitas pagar x veces los gastos de envio, que quieras o no suele subir a otro pico... y si el que la vende es fiable,te puedes evitar problemas con posibles pandas falsos....

Por otro lado el hacerla poco a poco tiene su encanto, y da más sensación de realización al acabarla, ademas de que se puede pagar a "comodos plazos"


----------



## Gallina (18 Ene 2012)

Hola! he iniciado mi modesta colección en plata con mapples, filarmónicas, eagles, karlillos 12 y 20, y unos pandas de 2011. Son con diferencia mi moneda favorita entre las que tengo. Me parecen preciosos, con todos los detalles cuidados y además encapsulados. Entre la plata digamos "corriente" los mapples también me parecen bien hechos, una pena que siempre lleven la hoja de arce, aunque está muy lograda! :cook:


----------



## duval81 (18 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Hola! he iniciado mi modesta colección en plata con mapples, filarmónicas, eagles, karlillos 12 y 20, y unos pandas de 2011. Son con diferencia mi moneda favorita entre las que tengo. Me parecen preciosos, con todos los detalles cuidados y además encapsulados. Entre la plata digamos "corriente" los mapples también me parecen bien hechos, una pena que siempre lleven la hoja de arce, aunque está muy lograda! :cook:



Pues... como te pongas a coleccionarlos te va a entrar la risa, porque son carillos los cabrones.

Los de Austria se podían estirar un poco y hacer una colección cuca con los instrumentos de la filarmónica ("mese" acaba de ocurrir ahora)


----------



## Atanor (18 Ene 2012)

Lo raro es que a estas alturas no estén los de 2012. Los de 2011 salieron aproximadamente en octubre de 2010.

¿Se habrán quedado con todos en China?


----------



## bentox (29 Ene 2012)

por cierto alguien sabe que pasa con los pandas del 2012? solo estan los de oro, pero de los de plata no se ve ninguno. Si no recuerdo mal solían salir para diciembre o principios de enero


----------



## wapso (29 Ene 2012)

preguntar a femstore.
no decia que se fabricaban en alemania :::bla::XX:


----------



## warezz (29 Ene 2012)

Bueno, viendo cómo aumentan la tirada cada año creo que desde la del 2011 se revalorizaran bastante menos que sus hermanas. 
Mintage por años:

2012- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 8,000,000
2011- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 3,000,000
2010- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 800,000
2009- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 300,000 (30th anniversary)
2009- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 600,000
2008- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 600,000
2007- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 600,000
2006- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 600,000
2005- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 600,000
2004- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 600,000
2003- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 600,000
2002- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 500,000
2001- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 500,000
2000- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 500,000
1999- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- unknown
1998- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 250,000
1997- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 250,000
1996- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 250,000
1995- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 250,000
1994- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 120,000
1993- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 120,000
1992- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 100,000
1991- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 100,000
1990- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 200,000
1989- 1 ounce- 10 yuan- 255,000


----------



## tonypower (29 Ene 2012)

La verdad esque menuda cag... an hecho estos ultimos 3 años...


----------



## bentox (29 Ene 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> La verdad esque menuda cag... an hecho estos ultimos 3 años...



Hombre la cagada la veo sobretodo en la tirada de este 2012.
Antes subian las tiradas al cabo de unos años... Y 3 millones ya era un numero majo, pero 8....Buff

a este paso va a parecerse a las silver eagles....Si siguen a este ritmo en 2 años tendrán más tirada que estos. Esperemos que no le metan premium en exceso. También hay que pensar que esto favorece a los años anteriores 

Pero bueno si todo chino quiere su monedita del panda vendria a ser como una tirada escasa.


----------



## fff (31 Ene 2012)

Por cierto... ayer me paso una cosa rara.. pese mi panda del 2008 y me dio 30.8 ... me quede mosca, ya que por lo general no habia tenido ninguna moneda que pesara menos de la onza...
Comparando en panda collector y otras webs, y con otras monedas falsas, juraria que es buena ... pero sigo dandole vueltas... a ver si pongo una foto que me salga bien y los expertos me pueden sacar de dudas...


----------



## Gallina (1 Feb 2012)

Hola a todos.
¿Se sabe algo de las onzas panda de plata 2012? He visto las de oro, supongo que el diseño será igual. 
¿En qué fechas suelen salir?
:cook:


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Feb 2012)

Pensad que ahora toca la feria de Berlin, que es de las mas grandes del mundo y se presentan alli muchas cosas. No lo se, pero no me extañaria


----------



## Gallina (1 Feb 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Pensad que ahora toca la feria de Berlin, que es de las mas grandes del mundo y se presentan alli muchas cosas. No lo se, pero no me extañaria



Interesante: buscaré algo más por la red.
:cook:


----------



## Renovatio (1 Feb 2012)

Sobre mintages, si miráis las cifras de ventas de American Eagles en la US Mint veréis que en los últimos 3 años se han casi quintuplicado, si eso lo trasladamos a China, es normal que una moneda como el panda, que tenía una tirada "bajo par" se intente poner al día. No tiene por qué ser malo, a más gente coleccionando más presión en las monedas anteriores para definitivamente convertir al panda en un bullion algo más coleccionable que sus contrapartes.
Sobre la salida de los 2012, el año pasado me los llevaron a la WMF Berlín, igual este año también. Prometo informar cuando tenga un ratín alli. 
Saludos,
Ren


----------



## andreu (2 Feb 2012)

Los chinos este año tienen MUCHO follón numismatico.
Les coinciden un incremento en la tirada de los "bullion tradicionales" sobretodo de pandas de oro y plata-sobretodo-con la avalancha de pedidos de sus monedas del ZODIACO -año del dragón- (todo chino quiere un poco de suerte-nada mejor que unas monedas del año del dragón-).

Aparte del aumento de producción estamos en las fiestas del año nuevo chino- como nuestras navidades en cuanto a festejos...-que trastoca todo-también a la producción y distribución.

Los distribuidores oficiales chinos -que son bastantes-creo que " están hasta la trenza de trabajo".
Veremos si este miercoles ó es antes, y "YA DAN EL PISTOLETAZO A LA SALIDA" de la moneda.


----------



## quaver (4 Feb 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> ¿Se sabe algo de las onzas panda de plata 2012? He visto las de oro, supongo que el diseño será igual.
> ¿En qué fechas suelen salir?
> :cook:



2012 1 ozt CHINESE SILVER PANDA | Buy One Ounce Silver Pandas


----------



## Gallina (4 Feb 2012)

quaver dijo:


> 2012 1 ozt CHINESE SILVER PANDA | Buy One Ounce Silver Pandas



Sí, igualita que la de oro. Ya pillaremos, ya.
:cook:


----------



## andreu (5 Feb 2012)

Rumores en Alemania:
Precios y disponibilidad para el programa de 2012 es probable que a finales de febrero (queda por aclarar).
Distribuidores rusos de la moneda aumentan sus importaciones de monedas de China. 
Se hablaba de un 40 por ciento de la cuota que está programada para fuera de China.
El Programa de China 2012 fue entregado a los concesionarios en el WMF.


----------



## bentox (20 Feb 2012)

acabo de ver la primera que se vende en ebay...

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Panda-2012-Silber-1-oZ-/300665344716?pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item46010d12cc


pero acabo de flipar con el precio...Este sa fumao alguna cosa....Xk por las del dragon que son 300.000 vale pero por una moneda con 8.000.0000 de tirada que va a tener esta meter ese precio....

A ver quien se las compra ::...Pagando la novatada
Porque como salgan a ese precio(intuyo que no) paso directamente de los pandas


----------



## necho (20 Feb 2012)

Yo las sacaría a la venta aquí en el foro por 41,40 EUR c/u. No las he querido anunciar en el hilo de compra-venta porque todavía no las tengo en existencias y mucha gente quiere las monedas para ya! Así que mejor me espero a tenerlas y así no estoy recibiendo mensajes de los ansiosos compradores preguntando si han sido enviadas ya


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Feb 2012)

Con 8.000.000 millones de tirada me parece a mi que pocos van a pagar mas de 40€ por ella... Yo el primero, y eso que la comprare para completar coleccion, pero espero verla por 38€ mas o menos.


----------



## necho (21 Feb 2012)

En esto de la monedas con premium no hay nada escrito. Que tú no pagues más de 40 EUR por ella no significa que otros sí. Y ojo que no lo digo por el precio que he dado. Que igual mañana las ofrezco por 31,00 EUR.

El año pasado (para fin de año, para rematar existencias) llegué a ofrecer Pandas 2011 por 31,70 EUR (en Alemania estaban pidiendo 32,00 ya). Más de un interesado me decía que si muy caras, que si no les bajaba. Volaron en 12 H. Luego más de uno se tiraba de los pelos que si no me quedaban más a ese precio... Míralas ahora... sobre 37,00 EUR y subiendo (Heubach con sus huevos a un precio fijo de 55,86 EUR)...

Otro ejemplo es la Ruanda del 2008. A muchos les parece de escándalo el precio que se está pidiendo por ella. Pero nada más en este foro ya he vendido unas cuantas...

Que las Pandas no sólo las quieren en los países industrializados de occidente. Con la misma demanda interna de la creciente pseudo clase media y rica nueva del país ya tienen demanda suficiente como para quedárselas todas 

PD: El más que conocido por este foro Andreas Heubach está pidiendo 55,86 EUR por la 2012 :X y de momento es la única tienda al por menor que la está ofreciendo.


----------



## saile (21 Feb 2012)

necho dijo:


> PD: El más que conocido por este foro Andreas Heubach las tiene por 55,86 EUR :X



A mi personalmente me da la sensación de que el Andreas Heubach es muy caro, no en todas las piezas, pero si en muchas.
Veremos finalmente que precios tiene el panda de este año, por lógica debería ser inferior al del 2011.
Un saludo


----------



## necho (21 Feb 2012)

saile dijo:


> A mi personalmente me da la sensación de que el Andreas Heubach es muy caro, no en todas las piezas, pero si en muchas.
> Veremos finalmente que precios tiene el panda de este año, por lógica debería ser inferior al del 2011.
> Un saludo



Acabo de editar mi mensaje para especificar que Heubach también está pidiendo 55,86 EUR por la de este año.


----------



## saile (21 Feb 2012)

necho dijo:


> Acabo de editar mi mensaje para especificar que Heubach también está pidiendo 55,86 EUR por la de este año.



Si ya lo he visto, y por la del 2011 igual, no se, pero me parece que se pasan un poquito, veremos a ver mas adelante el resto de tiendas "alemanas" que tal salen.
Saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Feb 2012)

Hombre, en general Heubach tiene unos precios bastante ajustados para comprar bullion, pero mantiene stock de monedas de un monton de tiradas de años anteriores y ahi si que le mete un buen premium.

Bueno, veremos como salen los pandas de este año


----------



## fff (21 Feb 2012)

necho dijo:


> Otro ejemplo es la Ruanda del 2008. A muchos les parece de escándalo el precio que se está pidiendo por ella. Pero nada más en este foro ya he vendido unas cuantas...



:8::8::8:

Mira que tengo las anteriores, pero me niego a pagar 150 euros por una moneda que tiene 5 años...

Respecto al panda, supongo que saldrá caro este año, y sobretodo los primeros...


----------



## andreu (21 Feb 2012)

Tranquilidad.

!Que vamos a tener para todos!

La semana que viene estará en practicamente todas las tiendas online.
Ahora solo la tienen en venta 2-3 ( las primeras salieron en 50 euros y ha agotado existencias), pero es mejor esperar un poco- y conseguirlas en unos 38 euros ( aunque se les fastidie el negocio a los vendedores profesionales/tiendas que estan entre nosotros ).

Andreas Heubach (era un pequeño comercio hasta que salto a ebay)se ha basado en las ventas por ebay, los ultimos años a crecido pero no es de los grandes- por lo que pone unos margenes del cop.. para unas pocas monedas( piensa en sacarle un buen%- no comercia con cantidades grandes).

Lo mejor unos dias de espera
pues ya están llegando del distribuidor mayorista a las tiendas que nos interesan. PACIENCIA.

Pdta : si alguno tiene mucha prisa en conseguirlas y no son muchas unidades Mp.
(solo doy la información , ya que no he tenido, ni tengo ni tendré relación con ninguna empresa alemana online) tan solo soy un pequeño coleccionista al que le gusta hablar con los dealers alemanes de pandas.

Los chinos no tiene un pelo de tontos y por eso :

No hay que olvidar que son 8 millones de pandas de plata de tirada, de UNA BULLION DE CHINA( chinos incluidos). No estamos hablando de cualquier otra Bullion p.ej. de perth mint (la poblacion australiana apenas pasa de los 24 millones de personas)


----------



## Junior666 (21 Feb 2012)

No pago más de 35 euros por una moneda que no creo que tenga mucho valor numismático en el futuro con 8.000.000 de tirada por muy panda que sea.
Si tuviera la colección entera pues lo pago para seguir haciendola pero como no es así me parece cara.


----------



## wolker (27 Mar 2012)

Hablando de las onzas de 2012. En esta página se asegura que todos “Los Pandas” vendidos antes del 22 de marzo, son Falsos…

_Ayer, 22 de Marzo de 2012 fue el lanzamiento OFICIAL y AUTORIZADO para sacar a la venta el Panda de China. Este año ha habido un gravísimo problema pues se han puesto MILES de falsificaciones en el mercado un par de días antes de su lanzamiento, creando una gran duda a los coleccionistas e inversores. Por ello mismo, este año MasterBullion (FemStore) vende desde el PRIMER día OFICIAL para poner en venta estas monedas, monedas de Panda 2012 CERTIFICADAS por NGC, al mejor precio del mercado.

No queremos que nuestros clientes compren falsficaciones, por ese mismo motivo sacamos las monedas ya certificadas al menor precio posible del mercado.

Tenemos constancia de que en España hace varios días se empezaron a comerciar en diferentes tiendas y webs monedas de panda de 1oz de China. Podemos afirmar con total seguridad que esas monedas son falsas. En nuestra condición de ÚNICOS Majors Dealers para las monedas emitidas por China en España, garantizamos que todas las monedas compradas antes del 22 de Marzo de 2012, NO PUEDEN SER AUTÉNTICAS.
_

China 2012 Panda 10 Yuan 1 Oz Plata 9999 CERTIFICADA NGC PF 69


----------



## duval81 (27 Mar 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Hablando de las onzas de 2012. En esta página se asegura que todos “Los Pandas” vendidos antes del 22 de marzo, son Falsos…
> 
> _Ayer, 22 de Marzo de 2012 fue el lanzamiento OFICIAL y AUTORIZADO para sacar a la venta el Panda de China. Este año ha habido un gravísimo problema pues se han puesto MILES de falsificaciones en el mercado un par de días antes de su lanzamiento, creando una gran duda a los coleccionistas e inversores. Por ello mismo, este año MasterBullion (FemStore) vende desde el PRIMER día OFICIAL para poner en venta estas monedas, monedas de Panda 2012 CERTIFICADAS por NGC, al mejor precio del mercado.
> 
> ...




Suena un poco raro, como intentando vender sus monedas con NGC (más caras claro). Aunque tampoco llevan mucho sobreprecio, esperaba más...


----------



## bentox (27 Mar 2012)

Con una tirada de 8.000.000 son los únicos de españa que las venden en España.....
Este tio ya no sabe que poner para vender sus monedas


----------



## takipa (1 Abr 2012)

He visto que la foto del Panda 2012 certificada NCG PF 69 de MasterBullion es la misma de la siguiente pagina

2012 China 1 Oz Silver Panda 10 Yuan NGC MS69 FR Mint State 69 First Releases ***PANDA LABEL*** ***NEW ARRIVAL***, Silver, Chinese Pandas, ModernCoinMart

Si os fijáis en el numero de certificado,

¿Como es posible que la misma moneda este en 2 páginas distintas?

¿Es el mismo vendedor?


----------



## elbruce (1 Abr 2012)

he leido que la tirada del panda 2011 fue de 6.000.000 y no de 3 millones como creia. parece ser que se duplicó la tirada de monedas por la demanda de las mismas.

os dejo un link en el que comentan esto mismo. 

Panda chino 2012 en plata | Coleccionismo de monedas conmemorativas y billetes espaoles

no creo que sea una mala noticia ya que hay interés en estas monedas, cuanto mas interés despierten las nuevas, mas se revalorizarán las antiguas. desgraciadamente pandas anteriores al 2008 solo tengo un par.


----------



## mk73 (4 Abr 2012)

tampoco podemos jugar a ser adivinos

tratar de predecir si va a subir mucho, si se van a revalorizar mucho,... es solo especular, sin ninguna base

en el caso de la numismatica española ha habido casos de monedas que subierón mucho, por la especulacion de unos cuantos, y luego al paso de los años BATACAZO; esa misma moneda se vino a abajo su precio


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Sep 2012)

Pregunta: ¿qué es un panda del 1999 de la serie con fecha estrecha? ¿hay una serie con la fecha ancha? ¿?


----------



## fff (21 Sep 2012)

Sí, los pandas tienen diferentes variedades, ya que los hicieron en cecas diferentes, unos ademas eran 'para uso interno' y otros 'externo' por lo que tengo entendido.


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Sep 2012)

Gracias fff. 
Me llegó una propuesta de onza de plata de 1999 "fecha estrecha" y me extrañó (aunque el vendedor es de confianza). 
Yo no estoy interesado (ya es demasiado cara para mi) pero si alguien está interesado por 175€ (incluído envío), le paso los datos (yo no participo ni gano nada, simplemento comento ésto por si le interesa a alguien)


----------



## takipa (25 Sep 2012)

Tengo una pregunta. ¿Dentro de la coleccion de los Pandas están incluidas todas las monedas que conmemoran algo?. Me explico, hay muchas monedas con el dibujo de los Panda pero en unas ponen:

Philadelphia Show Panda 2012 - 1 oz

China 10 yuan 2012 "100 Jahre Bank of China"

Y así muchas. En todas, los Panda. ¿Se consideran Pandas?

Gracias por aclararme dudas


----------



## Atanor (25 Sep 2012)

La de Philadelphia supongo que te refieres a esta: 2012 1 oz Silver China Panda Philadelphia ANA Coin Show Medal w/Box and COA 
En ese caso no es un panda porque aunque está emitida por la casa de la moneda de China no es una moneda de curso legal sino una medalla o un "round".

La otra: Aurum Invest China Panda 2012 "100th anni of Bank of China" 1oz silver | Special Panda | China | Modern Numismatics si es un Panda chino conmemorativo de los 100 años del Banco de China. Ahora bien, las colecciones de pandas chinos se pueden hacer con la moneda anual sin incluir las conmemorativas o incluyendolas pero solo son pandas las monedas emitidas por el Banco de China consideradas de curso legal. 
Son de 10 yuanes y en el reverso llevan el Templo del Cielo.


----------



## fff (25 Sep 2012)

Una moneda "suele" llevar facial... Los pandas monedas llevan facial todas.


----------



## warezz (18 Nov 2012)

Diseño para el 2013. Bonita, bonita..


----------



## mk73 (19 Nov 2012)

los pandas siguen siendo la onza por excelencia, en versión plata


----------



## takipa (26 Nov 2012)

*Pandas*

Se espera que los Panda 2013 estén disponibles a partir de primeros de Diciembre.
Las acuñaciones previstas son las siguientes:

Panda plata:

10 yuan. 1 oz. 8.000.000
50 yuan. 5 oz. 50.000
300 yuan. 1 kg. 20.000

Pandas de oro

20 yuan. 1/20 oz. 800.000
50 yuan. 1/10 oz. 800.000
100 yuan 1/4 oz. 600.000
200 yuan. 1/2 oz. 600.000
500 yuan. 1 oz. 600.000
2000 Yuan. 5 oz. 5.000
10000 yuan. 1 kg. 500


----------



## andreu (27 Nov 2012)

¿de donde sacais el diseño y la tirada de la nueva bullionpanda 2013?

Porque la mint china no ha dicho ni mu


----------



## tel (27 Nov 2012)

Andreu, lo anunciaron en la propia Mint: 2013°æÐÜÃ¨½ðÒø¼ÍÄî±Ò_ÖÐ¹ú½ð±ÒÍø

Bueno, esta URL es del distribuidor oficial de los Panda, China Gold Coin Corporation


----------



## Junior666 (28 Nov 2012)

8.000.000? Y cuanto van a valer? Con esa tirada no tienen valor numismático ni nada. Eso si, muy bonitas.


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Nov 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> 8.000.000? Y cuanto van a valer? Con esa tirada no tienen valor numismático ni nada. Eso si, muy bonitas.



Mmmm.....

tirada ultimas monedas 12 y 20 euros < de 1.000.000
47.000.000 habitantes -> una moneda por cada 47 españoles 

tirada pandas 2013 8.000.000
1.350.000.000 habitantes -> una moneda por cada 168 chinos, sin contar los muchos chinos emigrantesm y es una moneda coleccionada mundialmente


----------



## andreu (29 Nov 2012)

tel dijo:


> Andreu, lo anunciaron en la propia Mint: 2013°æÐÜÃ¨½ðÒø¼ÍÄî±Ò_ÖÐ¹ú½ð±ÒÍø
> 
> Bueno, esta URL es del distribuidor oficial de los Panda, China Gold Coin Corporation




Efectivamente, tel .
Ese es uno de los distribuidores OFICIALES de las mint chinas
(es "según creo") 
la mint que más monedas saca al mercado cada año- algunas realmente bonitas-
nada que ver con nuestra cnmt (en realidad, se llama fnmt,lo otro es un pedazo de morcilla "inexatictud" por mi parte)- no cuidan nada las emisiones anuales- y no es porque NO TENGAMOS GRANDES ARTISTAS, es desidia.

Y una Masterbox de 600 piezas "Panda" para los reyes :


----------



## marquen2303 (29 Nov 2012)

el andorrano ya las tiene en su catalogo y tambien las britanias 2013


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Nov 2012)

marquen2303 dijo:


> el andorrano ya las tiene en su catalogo y tambien las britanias 2013




El andorrano tiene un catálogo? puede indicarme donde se accede en su página?


----------



## mk73 (29 Nov 2012)

andreu dijo:


> Efectivamente, tel .
> Ese es uno de los distribuidores OFICIALES de las mint chinas
> (es "según creo")
> la mint que más monedas saca al mercado cada año- algunas realmente bonitas-
> ...





en algunas ocasiones se lo han currado los de la fnmt pero solo en algunas ocasiones por desgracia; por ejs:
las monedas q sacaron en 1993 del anyo jacobeo
en el 2000 del V centenario de Carlos I
o tambien en el 2003 el cincuentin q sacaron de Dali y que gano el premio internacional de mejor disenyo en USA

pero vamos quitando alguna cosa asi; el resto ha sido cosas hechas con pocas ganas y algunos churros ridiculos como por ejs las dos monedas del anyo que ganamos la copa del mundo

en fin asi nos va


----------



## marquen2303 (29 Nov 2012)

estan en su tienda online:


Monedas de Plata


----------



## oinetas (2 Dic 2012)

hola, me compre hace unos años esta moneda, ahora me dado cuenta que me la metieron, es falsa, no?
primero: no tiene valor facial
segundo: el año de esta moneda es el 2005, pero el diseño es la del 2000. El peso no lose, pues no tengo bascula. El diametro lo tendria que buscas.


Por todo lo que he leido me doy cuenta que es falsa. Estare equivocado y es una edicion super especial.... :XX:. no me hago ilusiones::.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tel (3 Dic 2012)

oinetas dijo:


> hola, me compre hace unos años esta moneda, ahora me dado cuenta que me la metieron, es falsa, no?
> primero: no tiene valor facial
> segundo: el año de esta moneda es el 2005, pero el diseño es la del 2000. El peso no lose, pues no tengo bascula. El diametro lo tendria que buscas.
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente no estas equivocado


----------



## oinetas (3 Dic 2012)

Estas monedas falsas, normalmente son de plata?
la mia ni la he tocado todavia. es muy bonita, y no quiero poner mis dedazos sobre ella:no:, espero que me lleguen pronto los guantes.

pues eso, son de plata, o de otra material mas barato.

gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Dic 2012)

oinetas dijo:


> Estas monedas falsas, normalmente son de plata?
> ...
> pues eso, son de plata, o de otra material mas barato.



Alguna que he visto en ebay dicen que son de una aleación X chapadas en plata. Normalmente tienen medidas similares a una onza de plata, pero en lugar de 31g pesan entre 15g y 22g. Por lo que posiblemente la superficie es de plata, pero para saber el interior tendrás que pesar y medir.


----------



## bentox (3 Dic 2012)

oinetas dijo:


> hola, me compre hace unos años esta moneda, ahora me dado cuenta que me la metieron, es falsa, no?
> primero: no tiene valor facial
> segundo: el año de esta moneda es el 2005, pero el diseño es la del 2000. El peso no lose, pues no tengo bascula. El diametro lo tendria que buscas.
> 
> ...




Es más falsa que un billete de 15€.Lo siento.....
Pero cuando tengas bascula y pie de rey podrias poner sus características...pseo, diametro y espesor

Aunque esta es muy fácil de identificar, solo por el diseño del oso (no se aprecia el pelo, parece liso el pelo), no tener valor y no coincidir año con motivo de ese año...


----------



## oinetas (3 Dic 2012)

vaya, que lo tiene todo la jodia.

y sigue siendo bonita.


----------



## mario_sg (27 Mar 2013)

Refloto esto, aunque solo sea para mostrar el inicio de mi colección.
Mi intención es regalarme una de vez en cuando ¿alguna página recomendada para buscarlas?


----------



## mk73 (30 Mar 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Refloto esto, aunque solo sea para mostrar el inicio de mi colección.
> Mi intención es regalarme una de vez en cuando ¿alguna página recomendada para buscarlas?



Ármate de paciencia y preparate para rascarte bien el bolsillo. Pues si te quieres hacer la colección de pandas, te va a llevar tiempo y dinero. Las últimas que han sacado no creo que suban mucho pues han sido tiradas millonarias pero si te vas por ejs a las de los años 90, esas ya salen caras y dificiles de pillarlas.
Pero si te lo tomas con calma, pues nada.. poco a poco te harás con ellas.


----------



## mario_sg (30 Mar 2013)

Lo se, es difícil encontrar algo de antes de 2005. Vengo de una filatelia amiga y me comentaban que en cuanto empezó a subir la plata vendieron todas sus existencias. 
Me lo tomaré con calma, una o dos de cada año que vayan saliendo y una de los 90 que me regalaré por mi cumpleaños. Ahora mismo tengo una del 92 y le he echado el ojo a una del 91.


----------



## sstamov77 (30 Mar 2013)

Alguien sabe porque del año 2000 porque son tan caras?


----------



## tel (30 Mar 2013)

El Panda 2000 es uno de los más caros, hay 2 versiones, frosted que es muy cara y mirrored que es más cara aún.  Esta mirrored es una de las más caras incluyendo "variedades".

La razón del precio es la baja tirada, supuesta porque no hay datos reales. En algunas fuentes se habla de un total de 500k o 600k, pero hay estimaciones que hablan de menos de 10k de la versión "anillo espejo" y menos de 70k la frosted.

La verdadera razón es porque hay quien lo paga, claro


----------



## ivanbg (30 Mar 2013)

sstamov77 dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque del año 2000 porque son tan caras?



En este PDF tienes información muy interesante sobre los Panda. Parece que la tirada fue de 29.005 monedas de 1oz.

http://www.goldbarsworldwide.com/PDF/BC_7_Gold_Panda_Bullion_Coins.pdf


----------



## Joseplatico (31 Mar 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> En este PDF tienes información muy interesante sobre los Panda. Parece que la tirada fue de 29.005 monedas de 1oz.
> 
> http://www.goldbarsworldwide.com/PDF/BC_7_Gold_Panda_Bullion_Coins.pdf



Pero estas son las de oro. Para las de plata aquí dice que 600000.

Silver Panda Mintage


----------



## ivanbg (31 Mar 2013)

Joseplatico dijo:


> Pero estas son las de oro. Para las de plata aquí dice que 600000.
> 
> Silver Panda Mintage



Muy cierto :fiufiu:


----------



## warezz (28 Sep 2013)

Diseño para el 2014, para mi gusto la veo algo sosa pero, caerá..
Tirada de 8M..







2014


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Sep 2013)

:Baile::Baile:


warezz dijo:


> Diseño para el 2014, para mi gusto la veo algo sosa pero, caerá..
> Tirada de 8M..
> 
> 
> ...



gran aporte

Muy clásicas a la par que bonitas

Las de plata superan al oro en belleza.


----------



## mario_sg (28 Sep 2013)

Fichadas, habrá q seguir con la colección


----------



## mk73 (28 Sep 2013)

tiene su encanto como todas las pandas


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Sep 2013)

Estas no los colecciono por tubos, pero me hare con una onza de plata


----------



## mario_sg (6 Oct 2013)

Buenas, estoy buscando pero no lo veo por ningún lado, alguien sabe las tiradas que hicieron del 96, 99 y 2000? Se acerca mi cumpleaños y creo que me voy a regalar una ampliación de mi discreta colección.
Ahora mismo tengo 91, 92, 2010, 2011, 2012 y 2013.


----------



## andale (6 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Buenas, estoy buscando pero no lo veo por ningún lado, alguien sabe las tiradas que hicieron del 96, 99 y 2000? Se acerca mi cumpleaños y creo que me voy a regalar una ampliación de mi discreta colección.
> Ahora mismo tengo 91, 92, 2010, 2011, 2012 y 2013.



Tengo leído en algún sitio que se estaban haciendo 600000 hasta el 2011 . En 2011 pasaron a 6 millones y en 2012 , 8 millones

Puede ser o me lo estoy inventando ??

Un saludo


----------



## makokillo (6 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Buenas, estoy buscando pero no lo veo por ningún lado, alguien sabe las tiradas que hicieron del 96, 99 y 2000? Se acerca mi cumpleaños y creo que me voy a regalar una ampliación de mi discreta colección.
> Ahora mismo tengo 91, 92, 2010, 2011, 2012 y 2013.



Silver Panda Mintage


----------



## mario_sg (6 Oct 2013)

Muchas gracias makokillo, todos los listados q encontraba estaban inclmpletos


----------



## makokillo (6 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Muchas gracias makokillo, todos los listados q encontraba estaban inclmpletos



Estas son las tiradas, digamos "oficiales" y luego ya todos sabemos como es China y sus datos oficiales que muchas veces poco o nada tienen que ver con los reales, pero es lo que hay y a lo que debemos de atenernos.


----------



## mario_sg (6 Oct 2013)

Ya se cómo va ya. Voy a ver si me hago con la del 90 y la del 96.
Vosotros dónde las buscáis?


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Ya se cómo va ya. Voy a ver si me hago con la del 90 y la del 96.
> Vosotros dónde las buscáis?



Del 94, desde 1 onza hasta 1/20 onza...en intercambios en el foro

Ponte un anuncio de intercambios en el hilo que seguro que alguien te lo puede proporcionar


----------



## makokillo (6 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Ya se cómo va ya. Voy a ver si me hago con la del 90 y la del 96.
> Vosotros dónde las buscáis?



Para años tan lejanos no se si en el foro habrá alguna a la venta. A poco que busques en google te saldrá una numismatica española que tiene la del 90 a 100 euros y otra de Bilbao que tiene las dos a un precio similar. En ma-shop tambien las puedes encontrar algo mas baratas. En las clasicas subastas numismaticas yo he visto pocos pandas subastados pero seguro que alguno hay. Y ya fuera de esto te queda Ebay donde posiblemente puedas conseguirla mas baratas pero con el riesgo añadido de la falsificación, yo en ebay solo la compraria certificada o a algun vendedor con miles de ventas y 100% de votos positivos.
Por cierto, en ambos años tienes 2 variantes : "SMALL DATE" y "LARGE DATE"


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Para años tan lejanos no se si en el foro habrá alguna a la venta. A poco que busques en google te saldrá una numismatica española que tiene la del 90 a 100 euros y otra de Bilbao que tiene las dos a un precio similar. En ma-shop tambien las puedes encontrar algo mas baratas. En las clasicas subastas numismaticas yo he visto pocos pandas subastados pero seguro que alguno hay. Y ya fuera de esto te queda Ebay donde posiblemente puedas conseguirla mas baratas pero con el riesgo añadido de la falsificación, yo en ebay solo la compraria certificada o a algun vendedor con miles de ventas y 100% de votos positivos.
> Por cierto, en ambos años tienes 2 variantes : "SMALL DATE" y "LARGE DATE"



Sobre seguro en eBay, cuidadito.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (11 Oct 2013)

2 preguntas para los expertos

1º cuando suelen salir los pandas nuevos? antes de final de año? (por tema de iva en alemania digo), los kookoburras, elefante ya han salido, no es el hilo pero y los koalas cuando suelen salir a la venta?


2º que opinais de la subida a 8millones la tirada? se devaluaran mucho los pandas en el futuro? en el 2040 alguien valorara parecido un panda del 2011 que del 2009? la respuesta es no pero en que porcentaje?

Gracias!!


----------



## fff (11 Oct 2013)

Pandas en numismatica o gente de mucha confianza que entienda.
1) no te impacientes... ya saldran
2) mala noticia para especuladores y buena para compradores. Un panda de momento tiene mas cache, pero si tuviera que apostar, los canguros o las lunares me gustan mas y las veo mas revalorizables. Y de todas maneras, los panda ya son como los kookaburras de años anteriores, a menos de 30 no los pillas...


----------



## karlillobilbaino (11 Oct 2013)

Si me impaciento porque quiero hacer una carga y aprobechando los gastos de envio queria comprar un panda del 2014 jejejee

Y me interesaba saber porque fechas suelen salir anualmente 

Gracias por la segunda respuesta, aclaratoria cuanto menos


----------



## Tiogelito (11 Oct 2013)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Si me impaciento porque quiero hacer una carga y aprobechando los gastos de envio queria comprar un panda del 2014 jejejee
> 
> Y me interesaba saber porque fechas suelen salir anualmente
> 
> Gracias por la segunda respuesta, aclaratoria cuanto menos




Siempre puedes comentarle tu caso: tu intención de comprar los pandas y que te gustaría ahorrarte los gastos de envío, y entonces preguntarle si te pueden "retener" el pedido hasta tu siguiente compra.
Esto suele ser habitual cuando tienes confianza con el comprador.

Espero ayude


----------



## karlillobilbaino (11 Oct 2013)

No es mala idea, gracias! voy a comentarselo y de paso a preguntarle cuando tiene la prevision de llegada del panda y koala a ver si les cuadra

Gracias!


----------



## elbruce (11 Oct 2013)

karlillobilbaino, respondiendo a tu pregunta sobre la salida a venta del koala 2014, Necho reconocido forero y uno de mis proveedores oficiales de monedas premium me ha comentado que el koala 2014 se pone a la venta el 05/11 , y que él me la podrá enviar a primeros de diciembre. Todavia nos queda un poco para poder tenerla en la mano. respecto al panda no tengo ni idea, pero ya le tengo reservado un hueco junto a sus hermanas de años anteriores. y una de la serie China 10 yuan silver proof 2008 Beijing Olympics, que es realmente bonita.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (11 Oct 2013)

**

Gracias! ya sabemos cuando se acerca el koala de este año (feo de cojones por cierto)

Veo que muchos os buscais la vida y declinais en tener que pagar un sobrespot majo para comprar monedas sueltas...

Tengo que buscar alternativas poco a poco

Gracias!


----------



## takipa (27 Oct 2013)

No se sí ya habéis puesto la foto, pero por sí acaso no, aquí va el Panda 2014


----------



## mario_sg (27 Oct 2013)

Gracias por el aporte, habrá que ir hablando con necho


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Oct 2013)

No es la mas bonita...pero caerá


----------



## takipa (28 Nov 2013)

Hola a tod@s. 

Me gustaria saber que opinais de los Pandas coloreados o los chapados en oro que estan saliendo en la actualidad. ¿Son de la Mint China?.

¿Como tienen una tirada de solo 5.000, cuando el Panda 2014 son 8.000.000?

¿Forman parte de la coleccion Panda en sus multiples variedades?.

Gracias por vuestros aportes


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Nov 2013)

Las coleradas no son mis preferidas...para va en gustos


----------



## takipa (30 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Las coleradas no son mis preferidas...para va en gustos



Gracias por la respuesta, pero no era esa la pregunta, ya se que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.
La pregunta es:
¿Estos Pandas coloreados o chapados son de la Mint China?
¿Por qué su tirada es de 5000, cuando el Panda normal es de 8 millones de piezas?
Gracias a quien pueda colaborar


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Nov 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero no era esa la pregunta, ya se que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.
> La pregunta es:
> ¿Estos Pandas coloreados o chapados son de la Mint China?
> ¿Por qué su tirada es de 5000, cuando el Panda normal es de 8 millones de piezas?
> Gracias a quien pueda colaborar



Si son originales

Creo recordar, que 2013 fue por el 90 aniversario...


----------



## necho (30 Nov 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero no era esa la pregunta, ya se que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.
> La pregunta es:
> ¿Estos Pandas coloreados o chapados son de la Mint China?
> ¿Por qué su tirada es de 5000, cuando el Panda normal es de 8 millones de piezas?
> Gracias a quien pueda colaborar



Muchas Mints sacan la edición "Gilded", "Coloured" y últimamente privy mark (al parecer casi todas se han subido al carro con el privy del calendario lunar) y High Relief (ahora las Somalia Elefant) de su moneda insignia. Y la China Mint no iba a ser la excepción.

Para disipar sus dudas, sí que son oficiales de la China Mint y al igual que sus similares de otras mints, tienen menor tirada porque son ediciones especiales. Las Wildlife en sus edición Gilded tienen una tirada de sólo 3000 unidades y las Somalia Elefant de 5000 por poner ejemplos.

Como ya han comentado más arriba, no son del gusto de todos y los más puristas no las consideran parte de la colección (como tampoco a las privy mark).

Al final de cuentas es cuestión de gustos y del presupuesto de cada quien.

Algunas fotillos para colorear el hilo  :

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Y mejor paro de poner fotos que sino no me alcanza la noche para poner todas las Gilded que hay:Baile:


----------



## _Mirar_ (13 Ene 2014)

Hola.
Desde la ignorancia me gustaria saber algo mas sobre los panda.
Que diferencia hay en comprar los pandas sueltos a comprarlos en tubos?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola.
> Desde la ignorancia me gustaria saber algo mas sobre los panda.
> Que diferencia hay en comprar los pandas sueltos a comprarlos en tubos?



Hombre, entiendo que si es para coleccionar con una moneda ya es suficiente. Los tubos tienen sentido si quieres "especular" a que un día ese tipo de moneda se haya revalorizado bastante, pero para que suceda esto hay que esperar unos años y tampoco tienes nada "garantizado". Sí, que en el pasado, se han revalorizado bastante, pero también las tiradas eran menores.


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola.
> Desde la ignorancia me gustaria saber algo mas sobre los panda.
> Que diferencia hay en comprar los pandas sueltos a comprarlos en tubos?



Los pandas no se compran en 'tubos' ... vienen en 'blisters'
De todas maneras, yo te recomendaria de uno en uno o de dos en dos... para empezar


----------



## _Mirar_ (13 Ene 2014)

Tranquilo, para empezar..
1 Koala
1 Koookaburra
1 Panda
Tod@s del 2014.
Ansioso que me lleguen... encargados hace 7 dias alandorrano...


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Hay ese koala predator....jeje que bueno..


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hay ese koala predator....jeje que bueno..



Es tan feo, pero tan feo, que el mes pasado aposte por él y compre un puñado de tubos. Porque? Porque recorde que los canguros mas caros, de largo, fueron aquellos de "diseño infantil", que como gustaron tan poco se vendieron muy mal: poca oferta, precios elevados. Asi que apuesto a que sea el koala menos vendido de la coleccion...


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Hummm. Tus palabras me han tocado la fibra...
Por si acaso. . Te seguiré. .
jeje
igual en unos años. . Nos reimos recordando tu post.. comerciando con ellos...


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hummm. Tus palabras me han tocado la fibra...
> Por si acaso. . Te seguiré. .
> jeje
> igual en unos años. . Nos reimos recordando tu post.. comerciando con ellos...



Hazle caso.

Está bien tirado...


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Ok.. encolado.. como gane un juicio que tengo en una semana. 
Jeje...


----------



## _Mirar_ (13 Ene 2014)

El Koala feo? No es una maravilla pero no esta mal.
Por cierto hay tantos feos en este mundo...


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

No feo no...
distinto..
es como tener en la mano. Una foto de predator o deuun payaso de peli de miedo...jeje
por lo menos para mi...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es tan feo, pero tan feo, que el mes pasado aposte por él y compre un puñado de tubos. Porque? Porque recorde que los canguros mas caros, de largo, fueron aquellos de "diseño infantil", que como gustaron tan poco se vendieron muy mal: poca oferta, precios elevados. Asi que apuesto a que sea el koala menos vendido de la coleccion...



Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Es tan feo, pero tan feo, que me parece que te va a acompañar durante mucho tiempo, bueno si hablamos del "animalito" porque si se dispara la Plata tanto te dará... Pues, la verdad, es que siempre compro "repes", pero de este "Koala" solamente una moneda y porque hago la colección, que sino ni eso...

Bueno, ojalá andemos por aquí para comentar la "jugada", pero me has sorprendido, EstudianteTesorero, porque alguien siempre tan ponderado y juicioso... En fin, que me estoy haciendo "viejo"...

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Es tan feo, pero tan feo, que me parece que te va a acompañar durante mucho tiempo, bueno si hablamos del "animalito" porque si se dispara la Plata tanto te dará... Pues, la verdad, es que siempre compro "repes", pero de este "Koala" solamente una moneda y porque hago la colección, que sino ni eso...
> 
> Bueno, ojalá andemos por aquí para comentar la "jugada", pero me has sorprendido, EstudianteTesorero, porque alguien siempre tan ponderado y juicioso... En fin, que me estoy haciendo "viejo"...
> 
> Saludos.



Ja, ja, ... Si, como te comente esta vez apunte por "bullion premium", y los koalas predator estaban muy baratos (22€? hablo de memoria) para alguien que ha comprado filarmonicas a 30€ :o ... Asi que aproveche para comprar el boleto por si suena la flauta de esta coleccion aun corta, si tu postura ha sido mayoritaria habre tenido razon, y si no, pues como plata a peso...


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Pues como al final se trata de diversificar...
una cuantas que compré. . Se quedarán ahí. . Por si toca boleto. Como dice estudiante...
jeje
gracias chicos. ..


----------



## _Mirar_ (17 Ene 2014)

fff dijo:


> Los pandas no se compran en 'tubos' ... vienen en 'blisters'
> De todas maneras, yo te recomendaria de uno en uno o de dos en dos... para empezar




Jejeje, :baba:
Ayer llego mi primer Panda y venia encapsulado, pero sin el blister :ouch:
Hay que solicitar que venga en blister?
La verdad es que si es un poco "predator" 
No pensaba que brillaria tanto...

Cuales otras monedas aconsejais? 
Como soy nuevo, compre tambien 1 koala y 1 kookaburra, todos del 2014. :o


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Ayer llego mi primer Panda y venia encapsulado, pero sin el blister :ouch:
> Hay que solicitar que venga en blister?



 Los pandas vienen siempre encapsulados. Lo que querían decir, cuando tu te referias a "tubos de 20 monedas encapsuladas", es que los pandas "a granel" vienen en unos blisters de plástico de 30 monedas encapsuladas.









_Mirar_ dijo:


> No pensaba que brillaria tanto...



Aish... ya empiezas a caer en el embrujo de "tu tesoro"...


----------



## _Mirar_ (17 Ene 2014)

Ahhhh!!! :fiufiu:
He ahí mi ignorancia... :ouch:
Pensaba que cada moneda venia con envoltorio y cartoncito (como por ejemplo los Kiwis).
Pero ya sabiéndolo... 
El resto de monedas vienen también "agranel" o cada mint tiene sus particularidades

Un saludo


----------



## saritadyp (17 Feb 2014)

Hola veo que por aquí habláis de las monedas de 10 yuan 
Tengo una de plata del 2000 y otra de 1999 pero viendo que hay tantas falsas me ha entrado miedo... 
Alguien que me pueda ayudar a averiguar si son verdaderas?


----------



## pioner20 (17 Feb 2014)

> Los pandas vienen siempre encapsulados. Lo que querían decir, cuando tu te referias a "tubos de 20 monedas encapsuladas", es que los pandas "a granel" vienen en unos blisters de plástico de 30 monedas encapsuladas.



Si, asi es, pero no olvidemos que los pandas de algunos años atras podian venir con un envoltorio de plastico sellado (no era envasado al vacio) que le daba mas protección.

Chinese Panda Coin: Chinese Silver Panda



> Tengo una de plata del 2000 y otra de 1999 pero viendo que hay tantas falsas me ha entrado miedo...
> Alguien que me pueda ayudar a averiguar si son verdaderas?



Si, hay bastantes falsas... ves sacando peso y pie de rey para empezar... para ver si estan en sus medidas... aunque si las comprastes a alguien de confianza o tienda seria no deberian de ser falsas.

No estaria de mas que hagas unas fotos a buena resolucion por delante y detras de las monedas y les podremos echar un vistazo... y te diremos nuestra opinion.

En caso de seguir con la duda, siempre puedes acercarte a alguna tienda de numismatica con las monedas ( si no conoces a ninguna de confianza, diles que deseas venderselas a ver que te ofrecen, y luego, con que les digas que no te convence su oferta, listo, pero ya te habran dicho si son buenas o no).


----------



## saritadyp (17 Feb 2014)

Estas son las fotos 

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


----------



## makokillo (17 Feb 2014)

A falta de otros datos como peso, medidas, etc , yo daria ambas como buenas.


PANDA 1999 FALSO VS GENUINO

A. El espacio entre el 10 y el borde es demasiado estrecha en la falsificación.
B. El espacio entre el "Ag" y el borde es demasiado estrecha en la falsificación. 
C. Diferencias en el pelo de la pata delantera .
D. En el templo, el espacio entre los niveles es demasiado estrecho en la falsa
E. La textura es demasiado áspera en el campo de la moneda falsa.
F. Los números de 1999 están muy espaciados entre sí en la falsificación.






PANDA 2000 FALSO VS GENUINO

A. En el templo, el espacio entre los niveles es demasiado estrecho en la falsa
B. La textura es demasiado áspera en el campo de la moneda falsa.
C. Los números de la fecha tienen forma equivocada en la falsificacion.
D. Una vez más, la textura es demasiado áspera. Una moneda genuina tiene una superficie hermosa, cremosa y suave.
E. El patrón del pelo en las patas es más grueso que el de la original.
F. El chapado de plata presenta lagunas que dejan manchas oscuras. Este es un indicador muy importante en una falsificación de estas monedas.










saritadyp dijo:


> Estas son las fotos
> 
> Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos
> 
> ...


----------



## pioner20 (17 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> A falta de otros datos como peso, medidas, etc , yo daria ambas como buenas.



Tambien opino igual que makokillo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Feb 2014)

pioner20 dijo:


> Tambien opino igual que makokillo.



Buen material.


----------



## saritadyp (17 Feb 2014)

Muchas gracias por la información, espero venderlas por un buen precio.
Gracias otra vez


----------



## makokillo (17 Feb 2014)

saritadyp dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información, espero venderlas por un buen precio.
> Gracias otra vez



Por un buen precio te las compro yo


----------



## saritadyp (18 Feb 2014)

Para ti cuanto es un buen precio


----------



## pioner20 (18 Feb 2014)

> Para ti cuanto es un buen precio



¿ Y por que no posteas en el hilo de compraventa su venta ? Suerte en la venta, muy bonita el panda del 2000 en su version frosty.

Por cierto, habia alguien buscando un panda del 2000


----------



## conde84 (1 Mar 2014)

Bueno pues igual que ese es el panda que me ha mandado un vendedor de ebay,con su bolsita y todo.
El caso es que yo veo claramente que es falso mas que nada porque el brazo y pierna derechos del panda pequeño estan en mate en vez de brillo que es como deberian estar.Y dentro de los ojos de los panda no hay ''pupilas'' cosa que en todas fotos si veo que tienen.

No la he pesado ni nada,porque esta dentro de la bolsa y no quiero romperla para asi mandarsela al vendedor tal y como me la envio,pero vamos creo que no hace ni falta.
El vendedor me dijo que me lo cambiaba sin problemas,simplemente queira confirmar con vosotros que es falsa,no sea que de casualidad sea una version rara o especial,pero va a ser que no.

¿como la veis?

Gracias y cuidadin con los pandas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Mar 2014)

Nunca habia visto un panda en "bolsita", siempre he visto las capsulas en blisters de 30.


----------



## conde84 (1 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Nunca habia visto un panda en "bolsita", siempre he visto las capsulas en blisters de 30.



Pues por ebay se venden muchisimos en las bolsitas estas de plastico,y vendedores reconocidos.





Creo que originalmente vienen asi y luego lo recortan.


Como dato curioso este panda que he puesto le he visto que le venden en algunos lados con un papel de certificado de autenticidad y todo,asi que ojo que puede ser falso igual.

de todos modos estudiante tesorero ¿le ves falso?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Mar 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Pues por ebay se venden muchisimos en las bolsitas estas de plastico,y vendedores reconocidos.
> 
> Tengo otro en bolsita,no me asustes.



No me hagas caso, solo digo lo que he visto, pero yo no colecciono esta serie o sea que mejor esperar a los expertos que opinen sobre el diseño.


----------



## tel (1 Mar 2014)

Hasta el año 2006 venian en esas bolsitas, los guiris lo llaman OMP (supongo que de original mint package). Dentro del "OMP" está la capsula, y dentro la moneda 
Desde 2006 ya no traen la bolsa, lo que no recuerdo es si 2006 lleva o no lleva, es justo el año de corte. En la foto no lo veo bien del todo pero yo cambiaría.

Por cierto, he visto muchas falsas con la bolsa, el motivo es que con bolsa se paga más por un lado, y por otro que no se puede pesar, aumenta unos gramos no exactos en cada moneda. Si se saca de la bolsa "pierde" valor para esos coleccionistas puros.

Habría que mirar bien esa moneda, compararla con otra, etc etc. Pero vamos, yo que tu verificaria lo que te he dicho, si en 2006 venian en plastico o no y a devolverla.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2014)

Hola, conde84, Buenas Noches: Pues, la moneda Panda en cuestión es la del año 2006 y venía con ese plástico. En cuanto al problema del "color" prueba a frotarla con el mismo plástico, ya que una vez tuve un problema parecido y al frotarla recuperó el "color". Si no te aparece es que es falsa, aunque creo que el problema se te va a arreglar de la manera que te he explicado. Ahora, no tengo aquí los datos para ver si hubo diferencias en función de la Ceca que la fabricó.

De todas formas, tengo la duda de los ojos y es que no se distinguen bien en la foto que has puesto. Por MP te voy a dar un enlace de una numismatica que la vende y entonces podrás comparar. Supongo que ya sabes que el peso es de 31,10 y que es de 40 mm. Esta es una moneda que suele ser cara.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (1 Mar 2014)

tel dijo:


> Hasta el año 2006 venian en esas bolsitas, los guiris lo llaman OMP (supongo que de original mint package). Dentro del "OMP" está la capsula, y dentro la moneda
> Desde 2006 ya no traen la bolsa, lo que no recuerdo es si 2006 lleva o no lleva, es justo el año de corte. En la foto no lo veo bien del todo pero yo cambiaría.
> 
> Por cierto, he visto muchas falsas con la bolsa, el motivo es que con bolsa se paga más por un lado, y por otro que no se puede pesar, aumenta unos gramos no exactos en cada moneda. Si se saca de la bolsa "pierde" valor para esos coleccionistas puros.
> ...



Pero aun suponiendo que en ese año viniesen en bolsita creo que el detalle el brazo y la pierna vienen en mate en vez de brillo deberia ser definitivo ¿no?


----------



## tel (1 Mar 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero aun suponiendo que en ese año viniesen en bolsita creo que el detalle el brazo y la pierna vienen en mate en vez de brillo deberia ser definitivo ¿no?



Es que esa foto es muy poco clara, yo no veo nada.:8:


----------



## conde84 (1 Mar 2014)

Mira hay se pude comparar claramente lo que digo de la pierna y brazo derechos del panda pequeño que estan en mate en vez de brillo como en la foto de abajo.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 22:24 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, conde84, Buenas Noches: Pues, la moneda Panda en cuestión es la del año 2006 y venía con ese plástico. En cuanto al problema del "color" prueba a frotarla con el mismo plástico, ya que una vez tuve un problema parecido y al frotarla recuperó el "color". Si no te aparece es que es falsa, aunque creo que el problema se te va a arreglar de la manera que te he explicado. Ahora, no tengo aquí los datos para ver si hubo diferencias en función de la Ceca que la fabricó.
> 
> De todas formas, tengo la duda de los ojos y es que no se distinguen bien en la foto que has puesto. Por MP te voy a dar un enlace de una numismatica que la vende y entonces podrás comparar. Supongo que ya sabes que el peso es de 31,10 y que es de 40 mm. Esta es una moneda que suele ser cara.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por la respuesta.

El caso es que frotarla no puedo porque dentro de la bolsita viene la moneda metida en capsula.

Aparte ahora me he fijado que la serigrafia de 1 oz ag 999 es distinta y en el 999 no hay un punto delante,y los brazos y piernas de los pandas son lisos sin que se note pelaje.

Vamos que estoy al 99% de que es falsa.


----------



## Visrul (1 Mar 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Mira hay se pude comparar claramente lo que digo de la pierna y brazo derechos del panda pequeño que estan en mate en vez de brillo como en la foto de abajo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 22:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Creo que se aprecia bien la falsificación justo en las hojas a las 12 en punto de las monedas, que no son iguales


----------



## pioner20 (1 Mar 2014)

No hace falta tener vista de lince... a poco que se fije uno se ve claramente que es falsa... se mire por donde se mire... el pelaje, las uñas de manos y pies, el simbolo del yuan, el punto de 999, las hojas, vamos, que solo puedo colar si estas en la discoteca de noche avanzada y con unas cuantas copas de mas... lo siento por quien la compro.

ya por curiosidad, porque queda mas que evidente que es falsa sin duda alguna... por detras de la moneda, el 2 del año es exactamente igual que la de la foto que te he puesto ? es pura curiosidad.

un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2014)

Hola, conde84: Si no tiene el punto ya puedes dar un 100% que es falsa. Además, me he fijado en un detalle y es que las plastificadas suelen llevar en la parte superior del plástico como un pequeño "sello" con símbolos chinos y que aquí no observo. Pues a devolverla y mucho "ojito" con la compra de monedas chinas en e-Bay y eso es extensible a otro tipo de monedas. Si queréis Pandas antiguas, en el hilo correspondiente, se suelen vender de tanto en tanto, pero no esperéis "gangas" porque esas monedas son caras y hay que tener en cuenta que sus tiradas fueron muy bajas.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Mar 2014)

Falsa, buena copia pero falsa.


----------



## fff (2 Mar 2014)

Un par de cosas... cuanto te costó?
Sabeis que puede haber sutiles diferencias entre pandas por haber estado fabricadas en diferentes mints? Hay gente que colecciona variantes del mismo año... informate bien.
En caulquier caso ante la minima duda, se devuelve


----------



## pioner20 (2 Mar 2014)

Si, estoy con fff en que hay variantes de monedas que a uno le pueden hacer dudar muchas veces *y siempre hay que ser cautos*... pero esa moneda en concreto yo la devolvia si o si o si.




Spoiler












Si deseas puedes darnos el nombre del vendedor de Ebay...eso puede ayudar


----------



## tel (2 Mar 2014)

fff dijo:


> Un par de cosas... cuanto te costó?
> Sabeis que puede haber sutiles diferencias entre pandas por haber estado fabricadas en diferentes mints? Hay gente que colecciona variantes del mismo año... informate bien.
> En caulquier caso ante la minima duda, se devuelve




Así es, y algunas diferencias no son sutiles, tamaño de la fuente del año, incluso el tipo de letra, se pueden encontrar como small date, large date, micro date. Algunos años tienen incluso hojas y ramas(twig) de tamaños muy distintos. Son las famosas panda varieties, que surgen por lo que comenta fff, distintas mints y la "calidad" de fabricación China. El resultado final de esta inconsistencia es uno de los motivos que hacen los panda la moneda moderna de plata más cara, ya que la tirada por tipo es aún menor y la dificultad para coleccionar todas sube, como el precio. A este combinado le unimos que hay multitud de falsificaciones(y buenas algunas) y ya parece una moneda numismática clásica 

Por cierto, hasta el plástico exterior varía según la ceca.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

De ahí venía mi referencia a las Cecas, pues hasta 1996 las Pandas se producían en las Shangai Mint y Shenyant Mint. Y a partir de 1996 hay que añadir la Ceca de Shenzhen Guobao.

Efectivamente, hay muchas sutiles diferencias entre monedas de un mismo año, dependiendo de las Cecas, especialmente si proceden de Shangai o de Shenyant. E incluso, como bien indica tel, hasta en el plástico se observan diferencias. Por cierto, he buscado algunas de las Pandas antiguas que tengo y el "sello" en el plástico aparece en unas y en otras no.

Esto que comento lo sé porque en cierta ocasión compré unas a un conocido forero y una de ellas presentaba diferencias respecto a la "foto" que yo tenía. El muy amablemente me explicó los posibles motivos e hizo referencia a las Cecas y de ahí que me puse a investigar al respecto y es que en esto de la Numismatica siempre se está aprendiendo...

Yo coincido con los foreros en que si hay "dudas", y aquí son razonables, hay que devolverla. Si al desembolso efectuado, encima te tienes que quedar con la "duda"...

Lo dicho en otras ocasiones. Hay monedas que presentan ciertas particularidades y es muy difícil encontrarlas a precio de "ganga", aunque a veces hay gente que no tiene más remedio que venderlas y, posiblemente, al vendedor de conde84 igual se la "colaron" y tampoco sabe si es o no auténtica, aunque el hecho de aceptar la devolución no implica mala fe...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (2 Mar 2014)

pioner20 dijo:


> No hace falta tener vista de lince... a poco que se fije uno se ve claramente que es falsa... se mire por donde se mire... el pelaje, las uñas de manos y pies, el simbolo del yuan, el punto de 999, las hojas, vamos, que solo puedo colar si estas en la discoteca de noche avanzada y con unas cuantas copas de mas... lo siento por quien la compro.
> 
> ya por curiosidad, porque queda mas que evidente que es falsa sin duda alguna... por detras de la moneda, el 2 del año es exactamente igual que la de la foto que te he puesto ? es pura curiosidad.
> 
> un saludo



Pues el dos de la moneda que tengo es como mas ''tosco'',es algo mas gordo y no tan estilizado como el de la original.



fff dijo:


> Un par de cosas... cuanto te costó?
> Sabeis que puede haber sutiles diferencias entre pandas por haber estado fabricadas en diferentes mints? Hay gente que colecciona variantes del mismo año... informate bien.
> En caulquier caso ante la minima duda, se devuelve



He estado mirando bastante y en el 2006 no hubo ni small date ni large date ,ni ninguna variante.
Ademas en esta moneda creo que las diferencias son suficientemente grandes para saber que es falsa,porque que se les haya olvidado darle brillo al brazo y pierna de un panda,no tengan ''pupilas'',no tengan pelaje y no tenga un punto delante del 999 hacen creo una falsificacion mala,porque cualquier moneda que no haga falta pesarla para saber que es falsa,la considero una mala falsificacion.

La moneda en puja me costo 47 euros,el lunes se la envio y me devuelve el dinero,asi que bueno dentro de lo malo solo voy a perder tiempo en correos.

Eso si siempre me quedare con la duda de su peso.
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2014)

Hola, conde84: Pues fff no va muy desencaminado. Por "curiosidad" me he dedicado a buscar información sobre la moneda Panda del 2006 y, ciertamente, creo que es la moneda de ese tipo (las Pandas) en la que más "variedad" he encontrado: las hay con referencias grabadas a bancos (Beijing Bank, Minshang Bank...), Exposición Horticultural Shenyang (estuchada y con certificado), Expo Beijing, etc. No he encontrado ninguna sin el "punto" y de hecho nunca he visto una Panda sin él, pero claro después de ver lo que he visto, ya me puedo creer cualquier cosa...

Sí que el precio es barato, pero eso tampoco quiere decir nada, ya que es posible que necesite el dinero y, por tanto, a veces la "necesidad" impera...

En fin, conde84, mala suerte, pero si me permites un consejo: en otra ocasión te fijas bien en la foto o que te la envíen y busca información para "contrastar"... Aunque, en lo personal, solamente compro determinadas monedas en sitios "confiables" y en e-Bay hay que tener "experiencia" y ver las valoraciones que reciben los vendedores... En el pasado era un buen lugar para comprar, pero claro hoy en día con los putos chinos...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (2 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, conde84: Pues fff no va muy desencaminado. Por "curiosidad" me he dedicado a buscar información sobre la moneda Panda del 2006 y, ciertamente, creo que es la moneda de ese tipo (las Pandas) en la que más "variedad" he encontrado: las hay con referencias grabadas a bancos (Beijing Bank, Minshang Bank...), Exposición Horticultural Shenyang (estuchada y con certificado), Expo Beijing, etc. No he encontrado ninguna sin el "punto" y de hecho nunca he visto una Panda sin él, pero claro después de ver lo que he visto, ya me puedo creer cualquier cosa...
> 
> Sí que el precio es barato, pero eso tampoco quiere decir nada, ya que es posible que necesite el dinero y, por tanto, a veces la "necesidad" impera...
> 
> ...



Si mas que nada el tema es que la foto del anuncio no es la de la moneda que me mando,la del anuncio si es una verdadera,asi que por ese lado ya estaba engañando.

Cupa mia tambien por comprar a un vendedor con pocos votos aunque todos positivos,pero vi un precio tan bueno que me lanze.

Si es verdad que de esta moneda del 2006 hay muchas variantes,pero digamos que de la moneda ''normal'' solo hay una.


----------



## maxkuiper (2 Jul 2014)

He oido rumores de que a partir del año 2015 se acabo la denominacion de 1 onza para las monedas chinorris pandas incluidos. Ahora vendrán por peso.
Y es que los que mandan, mandan.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Commencing from 2015, according to the People’s Republic of China national’s “Measurement Law” and the People’s Bank of China’s requirement, the gold and silver coins will be issued under the legal measurement of Metric System, i.e. grams, Kilogram and etc. The issuance of the gold and silver coins under the measurement of the Imperial System “Ounce” will be discontinued. Furthermore, from 2015 onwards, the weight of the Chinese Panda Gold coins will no longer be stated on the coins. This has made the 2014 Chinese Panda Gold Coins with “Ounce” to be even more significant for collection.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bullion10 (20 Ago 2014)

Tengo un amigo en China, que se ha pasado por la sede del Banco Central de Beijing y le han vendido un Panda 2014 de una onza de plata por 230 yuanes.

Al cambio son unos 28 euros, si no me equivoco.

Según parece, es el precio de mercado allí.

¿Cómo puede ser que haya tanta diferencia (y tan cara), respecto a los precios a los que podemos conseguir aquí un Panda de 2014?

Y encima teniendo en cuenta que aquí los compramos con un transporte y seguro que alguien habrá tenido que pagar previamente.

Vaya tela los del Banco Central de Beijing, como se pasan...


----------



## remonster (20 Ago 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Tengo un amigo en China, que se ha pasado por la sede del Banco Central de Beijing y le han vendido un Panda 2014 de una onza de plata por 230 yuanes.
> 
> Al cambio son unos 28 euros, si no me equivoco.
> 
> ...



Es que no compra en el buen sitio...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Ago 2014)

maxkuiper dijo:


> He oido rumores de que a partir del año 2015 se acabo la denominacion de 1 onza para las monedas chinorris pandas incluidos. *Ahora vendrán por peso.*
> Y es que los que mandan, mandan.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hombre, hasta ahora tambien eran "por peso" 
La cuestion es si seran iguales pero poniendo "31gr" o discontinuaran la serie con monedas de 30gr o 50gr... Menudas ganas de liarlo... :abajo:


----------



## warezz (19 Oct 2014)

Diseños y mintages 2015.
Pra mi no es la más bonita pero por el precio que tendrá no me voy quejar..


----------



## Joseplatico (19 Oct 2014)

warezz dijo:


> Diseños y mintages 2015.
> Pra mi no es la más bonita pero por el precio que tendrá no me voy quejar..



22.00 mm la de 10 yuanes de plata???


----------



## warezz (19 Oct 2014)

Seguro que es una errata, son 40mm

（八）31.104克（1盎司）圓形銀質紀念幣為普制幣，含純銀31.104克（1盎司），直徑40毫米，面額10元，成色99.9%，最大發行量8000000枚。

A COIN COLLECTOR FROM HONG KONG: [NEWS]2015 CHINESE PANDA GOLD AND SILVER COMMEMORATIVE COINS(2015


----------



## fff (12 Ene 2015)

Pon alguna foto para quedarte mas tranquilo, pero todo indica dentro de los limites de la tolerancia.

Si pesara medio gramo menos, entonces empezaria a ser raro


----------



## fff (12 Ene 2015)

El canto es estriado oblicuo verdad? Puedes estar tranquilo. 
La mia pesa 31,06. Lo normal es +0.15 arriba/abajo. Más de medio gramo por abajo ya es muy raro aunque es comun verlo arriba en onzas australianas antiguas


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2015)

SOY dijo:


> uno nunca se llega a fiar del todo.
> 
> .



Es buena actitud, un poco de paranoia, sobretodo al principio, asi uno se fija en detalles y aprende


----------



## Macbeth (14 Ago 2015)

*¿Panda falso?*

Buenos días,

Estaba hoy mirando la colección cuando uno de mis pandas me ha llamado la atención... resulta que todos los de años anteriores se ajustan perfectamente dentro de la cápsula y están perfectamente inmovilizados, pero este "baila" dentro de la cápsula.

Fue comprado a un reputado miembro del foro, por lo que en principio es bueno.
El peso es correcto: 31,11g
Cantos estriados en dirección oblicua, detalles ok.

En comparación con los de otros años, en el reverso, el templo parece como que tiene menos volumen, y los detalles están como menos definidos.
En el anverso las zonas con hojas encima y debajo del panda que son mate, tienen como algún puntito brillante intercalado y los detalles están menos definidos que en los de años anteriores.

En fin, que seguramente sea bueno, pero estoy un poco paranoico...

Adjunto fotos.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Macbeth (17 Ago 2015)

lo resubo, a ver si me ayudáis


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Ago 2015)

Yo no tengo las onzas conmigo, este fin de semana les pegaré un ojo, pero si la has comprado a un vendedor de confianza y dentro del año en curso... es muy muy muy raro que sea falsa.

De todas formas, si nadie te dice nada, cuando vea las mías te comento.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2015)

Hola, Macbeth: No sé, pero a mí me parece que es buena. Lo he comparado con el que tengo aquí (poseo varias más, pero "lejos"...) y es idéntico al tuyo, quizás algún "matiz" tonto, pero que no viene al caso. También me "baila" en la capsula, pero tengo alguna de otro año que también lo hace. Yo las Pandas 2015 las he comprado en dos tiendas alemanas y que son muy solventes, así que no tengo dudas al respecto.

Quiero comentarte una cosa que suele suceder con las Pandas y es que en ocasiones existen sutiles diferencias, dependiendo de las Cecas de dónde procedan. Creo que ahora allí son tres: Sanghai Mint, Shenyant Mint y Shenzen Guobao.

A ver qué te dice el conforero Arbeyna.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (19 Ago 2015)

Macbeth dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Estaba hoy mirando la colección cuando uno de mis pandas me ha llamado la atención... resulta que todos los de años anteriores se ajustan perfectamente dentro de la cápsula y están perfectamente inmovilizados, pero este "baila" dentro de la cápsula.



A mi la moneda me parece buena.
Hay una posibilidad que explicaría el baile, valida según quien sea el que te la haya vendido:
*La moneda es buena, pero la capsula original se rallo y te cambiaron la capsula*. 
Yo he tenido capsulas de pandas "originales" con pequeñas diferencias de tamaño.

Saludos.


----------



## Macbeth (22 Ago 2015)

Hola, 
Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
La verdad es que me quedo más tranquilo


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Ago 2015)

He pegado un vistazo a las que tengo, y no veo diferencia alguna respecto a la tuya.

Sobre las Cecas que comenta Fernando, te dice bien. Se puede averiguar si se trata de la Ceca de Shanghai o de la de Shenyang prestando atención al tamaño de la fecha, cuando entró la Ceca de Shenzhen Guobao, ya la cosa se complicó aún más.

Lo que no entiendo es porqué no emplean una marca de Ceca como suele ser habitual tanto en Cecas Europeas como Americanas. Quizá el hecho de la poca información sobre tiradas de cada una de las Cecas y la dificultad a la hora de clasificar cada moneda con la misma, ha derivado en que o se es extremadamente purista o no se le presta atención a si es acuñada por una o por otra.

Si la moneda la has comprado dentro del año y a un comerciante de fiar, no tengas duda alguna, lo "normal" es que se falsifiquen monedas bien por su elevado interés numismático o porque sea moneda de circulación, hay falsificaciones de los primeros Pandas y de monedas de 2 euros (por ejemplo) pero falsificar en 2015 un Panda del 2015 en plata y con unas mínimas garantías de que va a "colar" no tiene mucho sentido debido al precio de la plata, la infraestructura necesaria y el rendimiento obtenido.

Estate tranquilo que seguro que es buena.

De todas formas, he encontrado unas fotos con sutiles diferencias entre una ceca y otra... vamos, para volverse loco.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Precisamente, la Panda de 1996 me causó algunos "trastornos" hasta que me convencí de que era auténtica y eso que la había comprado a alguien "confiable"... pero ya sabes que, últimamente, esto de las falsificaciones empieza a ser algo más que "normal" en este mundo. De hecho, yo me dedico también a la moneda romana, especialmente los Denarios, y me he tenido que "frenar" bastante ahí...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Ago 2015)

Fernando, el Panda del 96 es una locura, no me extraña que tuvieras dudas sobre la autenticidad de la moneda.

Sobre los Denarios... ese es terreno de valientes, ya ni de las casas de subastas te puedes fiar puesto que es "normal" que se les cuele algún clon, así que para mi, terreno prohibido.

Yo sigo con mis Reales, de Carlos III a Carlos IV y bueno, aunque se ven verdaderas salvajadas, con un poco de ojo y muchas horas de estudio todavía se puede uno meter en esas piezas, pero como todo con mucho cuidado, puedes comprar un Mejico sin problemas, ahora, meterte en determinadas Cecas ya es jugártela.


----------



## fff (19 Oct 2015)

http://www.goldseiten.de/bilder/upload/gs5624bfdc6f3d0.jpg

Parece que la coleccion de onzas se acaba.

El nuevo panda tendra 30g

Chinesische Panda-Münzen künftig nicht mehr in Unzen

O lo he leido mal...


----------



## mario_sg (6 May 2016)

Buenos días,



Tengo una discreta colección de pandas y me gustaría saber su valor aproximado. He buscado el precio de cada pieza en numismaticas pero a parte de ser diferente en cada una, no es lo mismo, como es lógico, el precio al que venden ellos las monedas del precio al que las comprarían. ¿Alguien conoce alguna forma de tasarla o alguna web donde pueda ver su valor "real"?



Ha día de hoy tengo los años

1990, 1991, 1992, 1996, 1999, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015 y 2016



Por otro lado, ¿alguien ha certificado alguna vez una de estas monedas? ¿Es recomdable para aumentar su valor? Solo lo haría con las monedas de mayor valor en función del coste de la certificación.



Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## conde84 (6 May 2016)

mario_sg dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mas real es que vayas a ebay y mires los remates de estas monedas.


----------



## Furillo (25 Jul 2021)

Aprovechando que llevo unos meses haciendo la colección, refloto el hilo y pongo imágenes de los pandas que se han acuñado desde entonces:


----------



## Furillo (20 Oct 2021)

Actualizamos con el modelo 2022. ¡Ojo! 40 Aniversario, no puede faltar en vuestro stack.


----------



## Jacda (20 Oct 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Actualizamos con el modelo 2022. ¡Ojo! 40 Aniversario, no puede faltar en vuestro stack.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 812914
> Ver archivo adjunto 812915




Cuando sale? Finales de noviembre?


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Oct 2021)

De China me gusta la comida china y los pandas. Que bonitos son los cabrones

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Furillo (20 Oct 2021)

Jacda dijo:


> Cuando sale? Finales de noviembre?



En goldsilver y europeanmint creo que para primeros de diciembre ya estará disponible físicamente, de momento sólo puedes hacer pre-compra.


----------



## FranMen (20 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> De China me gusta la comida china y los pandas. Que bonitos son los cabrones
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues yo preferiría las chinas a los pandas y la comida


----------



## Muttley (28 May 2022)

Subo este post con el nuevo vídeo sobre estrategia de pandas de 2022 de plata


----------



## Furillo (15 Nov 2022)




----------

